

New Horizons space probe awakens near Pluto - k4jh
http://www.nasa.gov/newhorizons/on-plutos-doorstep-new-horizons-spacecraft-awakens-for-encounter/#.VITCYdYrgaA

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8711261](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8711261)

Other submissions of the same story, each with its own take:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8710045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8710045)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8690434](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8690434)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8683879](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8683879)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8631186](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8631186)

------
kghose
I have nothing to add to this but to say $#%@! It's been NINE YEARS already? I
recall being so excited when New Horizons was being launched, and thinking,
that's almost a decade away, I wonder what I'll be doing, that's such a long
time. And I remember that like yesterday.

